# Radweg Frankfurt-Mörfelden



## m.a.t. (13. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute,

bitte helft mir weiter. Heute abend muss ich zu ner Konferenz nach Mörfelden. Wie komme ich am günstigsten vom Frankfurter Zentrum per Rad dahin? Gibt es einen Radweg an der B44?
Vielen Dank, matthias


----------



## loti (13. Februar 2006)

Hallo Matthias,
an der B 44 gibt es keinen Radweg und bis zur Ortseinfahrt von Walldorf ist das auch sehr gefährlich. Erst vierspurig, dann eng - würde ich nicht fahren. 
Es gibt von der Kennedybrücke über die Stresemannallee eine Radwegweisung zum Langener Waldsee. Der Weg führt an Neu-Isenburg vorbei durch den Wald. Wenn Du an die Landestraße von Dreieich zum Flughafen kommst, wäre es sinnvoll hier nach rechts für ca. 800 m entlang zu fahren. Nach der Abzweigung nach Zeppelinheim (Ampel) kommt nach 300 m links ein Waldweg, der nach Walldorf führt. In Walldorf nach rechts und dann links nach Mörfelden abbiegen (müßte beschildert sein). Das sind 18 km von der Kennedybrücke.
Es gibt auch noch schönere Varianten, aber deren Verlauf ist etwas kompliziert.
Falls Du noch Fragen hast, tel. 0170-8323621!
Liebe Grüße
lloti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lokalhorst (13. Februar 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bitte helft mir weiter. Heute abend muss ich zu ner Konferenz nach Mörfelden. Wie komme ich am günstigsten vom Frankfurter Zentrum per Rad dahin? Gibt es einen Radweg an der B44?
> Vielen Dank, matthias



Empfehlung ist am Main lang und bis Kelsterbach durch. In Höchst mußt du dann mal kurz den Main verlassen und dich an der Bahnlinie orientieren bzw am Rande des waldes fahren. Ich kann es leider nicht besser beschreiben... Ich könnte es dir zeigen, da es mein Weg von FFM zur Arbeit war, als ich noch da gewohnt habe, nur nicht heute
In Kelsterbach kommst du dann kurz hinter KB an einen Grillplatz, der an einer Kreuzung liegt. (An der Staustufe nähe Ticona bist du zu weit!)
An dieser Kreuzung folgst du den Schildern Richtung Mörfelden und landest an der Flughafen-Mauer(ich glaube kurze Strecke ohne Radweg). Dort einfach an der Mauer Richtung Mörfelden weiter, alles über Radweg
Eingentlich ganz einfach
Gruß


----------



## m.a.t. (13. Februar 2006)

Vielen Dank euch beiden! Die Variante von Loti scheint mir die günstigste zu sein, die werde ich jetzt mal ausprobieren.


----------

